# About the focaccia bread recipe posted here long ago...



## Consul (Apr 24, 2005)

Some time ago, someone posted the following focaccia bread recipe:

-----

Focaccia Bread

1/2 cup warm water
1/2 tsp sugar
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp Active Dry Yeast

Put in smallish bowl and mix, let stand to proof.

Add:

1 cup flour

... and mix with wooden spoon until dough pulls away from bowl.

Turn out on heavily floured surface and knead until not sticky, smooth and satiny (about 10 minutes) adding flour as necessary.

Put in 6 inch round, flat bottomed pot or pan. Spread dough evenly to edges. Let rise until double. Poke deeply all over with finger tips. Brush with egg, sprinkle with fresh rosemary, (minced), bake in preheated 375 oven for 30 minutes or until a rich brown color. Turn out and cool on wire rack.

-----

I would like to thank that person, because this recipe turned out great! I even had some seasoned olive oil for dipping. It was yummy! And it was the first time I ever made bread, too. Beginner's luck I guess. 

There is definitely a great deal of satisfaction to be had from making and baking your own bread.


----------



## Russell (Apr 24, 2005)

That was oldcoot.... I made that recipe to, and it was soo good, I remembered it.


----------



## Consul (Apr 24, 2005)

Thanks, Russell! And a very special thanks to OldCoot!


----------



## lyndalou (May 17, 2005)

When you say a 6 inch pot or pan do you mean something like a cake  or pie pan? I can't figure out how you would use a deep pot for this.


----------



## oldcoot (May 17, 2005)

Actually, the  pan is unnecessary.  While I used a 6" skillet, merely forming the dough into a six inch round on a cookie sheet or ? would work as well.  And it need not be round, for that matter:  but the dough should be about 1/2 inch thick before rising.

Thanks for the kind remarks.

There is nothing at all special about the recipe: it is a simple basic white bread recipe that will work for any number of loaf shapes.


For foccaccia, the recipe would be imprioved with the addition of a tbsp of olive oil.  Improves testure and flavor.


----------



## crewsk (May 17, 2005)

Oldcoot, this is the first & only focaccoia I have ever made. It always turns out great! Thanks for sharing it!


----------

